# 1995 altima gxe problem



## acg1304 (Jun 10, 2005)

hello i have a problem with my 1995 nissan altima gxe. the problem is that it trembles and then shuts off, also the check engine light is on. I have already replaced the mass airflow sensor and that wasn't the problem. It still continues to turn off. i had the person who sold it to me take a look at it since he knows about cars, and have almost replaced everything that we can think that it is and still were at the same spot. i did notice that when they first turned it on it lasted on for a while and then it would turn off almost immediately after ignition. when he removed the air hose that connects to the mass air flow sensor there was white smoke. then the car would not start any more. my wife was driving the car when this all took happened and she said it stalled on her at a stop light and when she accelerated it took off really slow and would not pick up speed. what do you think the problem could be? again we've taken it to a mechanic and hasn't really came up with anything. just that he has checked almost everything and cant seem to pin point what the problem is. i would greatly appreciate any help i can get.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i see ur from oxnard..i happen to be from there too..small world i guess


what exactly is the problem with the smoke? is the smoke coming from the engine bay or from the exhaust tail pipe? are u sure its white and not bluish? is the car auto or manual? what exactly is the code that you are getting?


----------



## acg1304 (Jun 10, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> i see ur from oxnard..i happen to be from there too..small world i guess
> 
> 
> what exactly is the problem with the smoke? is the smoke coming from the engine bay or from the exhaust tail pipe? are u sure its white and not bluish? is the car auto or manual? what exactly is the code that you are getting?


The white smoke was trapped in the air hose that connects to the mass air flow sensor, and he reconnected it and it turned on but not long enough. I'm also aware that he removed an air intake,,codes to tell you the truth I have no idea, but will get those A.S.A.P., Thank you so much replying


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I suggest you purchase the Haynes Manual. There is a section in there that describes on how to look up Codes. if that does not suit you, then take it to Autozone and have them run the diag. for you. Keep me posted on your findings.

Frank


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

acg1304 said:


> The white smoke was trapped in the air hose that connects to the mass air flow sensor, and he reconnected it and it turned on but not long enough. I'm also aware that he removed an air intake,,codes to tell you the truth I have no idea, but will get those A.S.A.P., Thank you so much replying



where in oxnard do u live? maybe i can check it out sometime. anyway, pulling the codes from the ecu is easy, but to save time and hassle, the local autozone can pull the code for you and tell u what exactly the code is.


----------

